# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Πρόβλημα με  φορητό VHF/UHF πομποδέκτη

## FM1

Γειά σε όλους!
Ένας φίλος προμηθεύτηκε έναν φορητό πομποδέκτη VHF/UHF  tonfa 8W από το e-bay και έπειτα από περίπου ένα χρόνο λειτουργίας  ξαφνικά ο ασύρματος έχασε το εύρος συχνοτήτων του στην περιοχή των UHF  (400-480MHz), με αποτέλεσμα να ξεκινά από τους 500 και να τερματίζει  στους 800 MHz,δοκίμασε την επιλογή RESET ALL από το MENU αλλά δεν είχε  αποτέλεσμα.(το εν λόγω ήρθε χωρίς καλώδιο προγραμματισμού USB και CD ).
Σκέφτηκα μήπως έχει πρόβλημα σε κρύσταλλο ή πυκνωτή αλλά δεν το έχω ανοίξει ακόμα.
Υπάρχει κάποια αντίστοιχη περίπτωση που να γνωρίζει κάποιος και αν μπορεί τελικά να επιδιορθωθεί?

Το link του πομποδέκτη http://www.ebay.com/itm/TONFA-UV-985...item2ecca0e389

----------

